
Readability: Characters Per Line - dbough
http://www.danielbough.com/blog/2014/02/readability-characters-per-line/
======
manicdee
Line length in article discussing line length too short. Click "Reader" in
Safari. Line length now more comfortable.

~~~
dbough
Mobile or desktop?

------
bowerbird
people's preferences differ. there is no magic number, and no reason to
subject everyone to the same experience.

if you don't let people customize your display to _their_ preferences, you are
doing it wrong. period. end of story.

-bowerbird

~~~
dbough
Do you have any examples of sites that allow display customization? I'd be
interested to see this in action.

Browsers give you limited options, but how many people use or know about them?

You can't please everyone. If you try, you're doing it wrong.

